# Hen or rooster?



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

This is a pic of one of my 4 week old cochin bantam chicks. Just wondering if anyone can tell if it is a hen or rooster


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Erica4481 said:


> This is a pic of one of my 4 week old cochin bantam chicks. Just wondering if anyone can tell if it is a hen or rooster


I would say rooster nice looking bird.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Looks like my roo as well! Nice looker!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Definitely a rooster in my opinion. Very cute! My cochin bantam cockerel is sweet as can be!


----------

